# New 1/18th Scale Track coming to Mass



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

A new track is coming to Central Mass. The track size will be perfect for any 1/18th size or 1/12th scale vehicles. Lets hear from some racers in the New England area that are looking for a place to race.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

I live in poughkeepsie, ny and go to RC Madness, hopefully it will be wheelchair friendly and a little closer


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

about how far from RC maddness is it?


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

The track will be just north of Worcester in West Boylston, MA. It is about an hour from RC Madness.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

bigb11 said:


> I live in poughkeepsie, ny and go to RC Madness, hopefully it will be wheelchair friendly and a little closer


The track will be located on the lower level with it's own entrance with no stairs.


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

once things are up and going i'm sure me and a few frinds may make a stop at that way always looking for new tracks.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

bigb11 said:


> I live in poughkeepsie, ny and go to RC Madness, hopefully it will be wheelchair friendly and a little closer


We'll be doing a lot of construction in the coming months. You can be sure we'll be keeping wheelchair access in mind! Thanks for bringing that to our attention!!


----------



## LJL (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great. I would be interested in getting back into racing if a track is closer to Worcester than RCE.

Any idea of an official opening date?


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

As for the Track opening we're not 100% sure, But hopefully before the fall/winter carpet season. We have the electrician doing his work now with lights for the track and outlets for the pits. Than we'll get the pit area done as well as the carpet.As for the Store. We'll be open the rest of this week 5-9pm Sat 10-4 Sun 12-6pm. We'll be closed next week-7/26 threw 7/31. Than @nd weekend in August will be a GRAND OPENING.


----------



## ttppll (Oct 18, 2005)

Will you be running carpet off road at all at the new place?


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

ttppll said:


> Will you be running carpet off road at all at the new place?


Yes, That's part of our plan. again it will take some testing to see if 1/10 scale will work. But I'm 100% sure about running 1/18th scale carpet offroad.


----------



## ttppll (Oct 18, 2005)

Turn4RC said:


> Yes, That's part of our plan. again it will take some testing to see if 1/10 scale will work. But I'm 100% sure about running 1/18th scale carpet offroad.


Cool, we will definitely check it out when the time comes!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Electrical and Lights are done, We should be working on the pits/benches this weekend.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

UPDATE........3/4 of the pit area is completed. we've added a work lil extra by opening up a wall between the track and the pits so that now the racing can be watched from the pit area.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

UPDATE! Pits are complete. As of now we have 25 pitspots with room for about 10 more in a back room in the future. The area for the track is just about ready. we've moved a wall to make more room. We have 37'x29' for track layout. We replaced some lighting to brighten things up. I've got a sound system to install(thanks to a local for this donation, Kyle). this week the area will get final cleaning and prep for paint. Than I'll need all the Banners I can get. the carpet should be ordered by the end of next week. Check out our website for some updated pics. http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com Click on the west boylston tab at the top.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well just like with any project things havnt exactly fell into place. BUT, we are very close. All pits are done and painting is complete. Some minor floor repair is being done this week and the carpet should be on it's way real soon. We're hoping to have the carpet down by the time we have our OPEN HOUSE the night before Thanksgiving. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated. Dont give up on us!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Carpet was ordered today, We should see it Friday or Monday


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

After a brief waiting period, I've heard from the trucking company and they will be here Monday (1st) to deliver the carpet.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Carpet track will be up and running starting Wed Dec 10th. The track will be set-up in the Oval form for the first few days as I've had many requests from drivers looking to get in some practice for the Micro Nats comiing to RC Madness.


----------

